# Disneynature Monkey Kingdom on DigitalHD, DMA, and Blu-ray Combo Pack 9/15



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

From the Studio behind CHIMPANZEE and BEARS, comes…



Narrated by Tina Fey, Own this Breathtaking Feature Film on Digital HD,

Disney Movies Anywhere (DMA) and Blu-ray Combo Pack on September 15



Disneynature Will Donate a Portion of First-Week Sales To Conservation International

To Help Protect Endangered Species In Their Natural Habitats



Synopsis: From Disneynature, the studio that brought you Chimpanzee and Bears, comes MONKEY KINGDOM, a spectacular tale set among ancient ruins in the storied jungles of South Asia. Maya, a clever and resourceful monkey, finds her world forever changed when she welcomes her son Kip into her colorful extended family. As Maya strives to keep Kip safe through unexpected and sometimes perilous adventures, amazing footage captures all the magic and surprises of their magnificent world. Maya and her family will make you laugh and warm your heart as she realizes her dreams for her son’s future. 



Director/Producer: Mark Linfield (Disneynature Chimpanzee & Earth)

Co-Director/Producer: Alastair Fothergill (Disneynature Chimpanzee & Bears) 

Narrator: Tina Fey (Muppets Most Wanted, TV’s “Saturday Night Live” & “30 Rock”)



Release Date: September 15, 2015 (Direct Pre-Book: 7/21; Distributor Pre-Book: 8/ 4)

Release Formats: Digital HD/SD, Disney Movies Anywhere (DMA) & Blu-ray Combo Pack (Blu-ray + DVD + Digital Copy)



Conservation Program:	For every Digital and Blu-ray Combo Pack sold during first-week sales, Disneynature will make a donation to Conservation International in your honor to help protect endangered species in their natural habitat, supporting conservation project across Indonesia, Cambodia, and Sri Lanka.



Bonus: A Special Thank You from Disneynature

Tales From The Kingdom

On The Set of Monkey Kingdom with Jane Goodall and Wolfgang Dittus

Disneynature Monkey Kingdom: The Conservation Story

It’s Our World Music Video Performed by Jacquie Lee



Genre: True Life Adventure

Rating: Feature Film: G (US); G (Canada)

Bonus Features Not Rated

Aspect Ratio: Blu-ray Feature Film = 1.85:1 • 1080p High Definition

DVD Feature Film = 1.85:1 • Enhanced for 16x9 Televisions

Audio: Blu-ray Feature Film = English 5.1 DTS-HD Master Audio and DVS 2.0 Dolby Digital, Spanish and French 5.1 Dolby Digital

DVD Feature Film = English 5.1 Dolby Digital and DVS 2.0 Dolby Digital, Spanish and French 5.1 Dolby Digital Language Tracks

Languages: English SDH, Spanish & French & (Applies To Film Content Only)









Social Media Channels: Website and Mobile Site: www.disney.com/monkeykingdom

Facebook: Facebook.com/Disneynature

Twitter: twitter.com/Disneynature

Instagram: http://instagram.com/disneynature

Tumblr: http://disneynature.tumblr.com



ABOUT DISNEYNATURE:

Disneynature was launched in April 2008. Its mission is to bring the world’s top nature filmmakers together to share a wide variety of wildlife stories on the big screen in order to engage, inspire and educate theatrical audiences everywhere. Walt Disney was a pioneer in wildlife filmmaking, producing 13 True-Life Adventure motion pictures between 1948 and 1960, which earned eight Academy Awards®. The first five Disneynature films, “Earth,” “Oceans,” “African Cats,” “Chimpanzee,” and “Bears” are five of the top six highest overall grossing feature-length nature films to date, with “Chimpanzee” garnering a record-breaking opening weekend for the genre. Disneynature’s commitment to conservation is a key pillar of the label and the films empower the audience to help make a difference. Through donations tied to opening-week attendance and first week of in-home sales for all five films, Disneynature, through the Disney Worldwide Conservation Fund, has planted three million trees in Brazil’s Atlantic Forest, established 40,000 acres of marine protected area in The Bahamas, protected 65,000 acres of savanna in Kenya, protected nearly 130,000 acres of wild chimpanzee habitat, cared for chimpanzees, educated 60,000 school children about chimpanzee conservation and funded research and restoration grants in U.S. National Parks, supporting conservation projects across 400,00 acres of U.S. National Parkland and protecting endangered species. For more information about Disneynature, like us on Facebook: facebook.com/Disneynature and follow us on Twitter: twitter.com/Disneynature.



ABOUT THE WALT DISNEY STUDIOS:

For over 90 years, The Walt Disney Studios has been the foundation on which The Walt Disney Company was built. Today, the Studio brings quality movies, music and stage plays to consumers throughout the world. Feature films are released under the following banners: Disney, including Walt Disney Animation Studios and Pixar Animation Studios; Disneynature; Marvel Studios; Lucasfilm; and Touchstone Pictures, the banner under which live-action films from DreamWorks Studios are distributed. The Disney Music Group encompasses the Walt Disney Records and Hollywood Records labels, as well as Disney Music Publishing. The Disney Theatrical Group produces and licenses live events, including Disney on Broadway, Disney On Ice and Disney Live!.



ABOUT CONSERVATION INTERNATIONAL
Since 1987, Conservation International has been working to improve human well-being through the care of nature. With the guiding principle that nature doesn't need people, but people need nature for food, water, health and livelihoods—CI works with more than 1,000 partners around the world to ensure a healthy, more prosperous planet that supports the well-being of people. Learn more about CI and the "Nature Is Speaking " campaign, and follow CI's work on Facebook, Twitter and YouTube .
​


----------

